# Best possible treatment?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

*1. Diet. *
Consume only Low Fodmap foods. Cut out gluten/dairy/high protein/high sugar foods. Alcohol. Smoking. Fizzy drinks. Eventually your ibs related symptoms will be much less, with bowel movements becoming more formed and complete.

*2. Water.*
Drink 6-8 glasses of water a day. This helps with reducing toxins and helps with digestion. You could also take peppermint tea to aid digestion and bloating.

*3. Probiotic.*
This will increase the amount of good bacteria in the colon, which will benefit ibs suffers. It can also reduce odour as it balances flora levels. When there is too much of bad bacteria in the colon our bowel movements/gas is far worse.

*3. Chlorophyll.*
This can work as an internal deodorizer. Taken with meals can reduce the odour of bowel movements. You could also take 1-2 charcoal tablets with every meal to reduce bloating, but it may result in difficulty passing bowel movements.

*4. Stress/Anxiety.*
This is tricky. I would not recommend taking medications, but just try practice CBT and exercises to calm yourself down. I found during exams my IBS was terrible due to constant stress. When stressed our body will take less into account for digestion resulting in gas/diarrhea like symptoms.

^ These are the most effective treatments. It will most likely not fully remove the odour, but it should help drastically reduce your symptoms. I still have odour daily especially when Im tired, but it is nothing compared to when I eat the wrong kinds of food, Im dehydrated, not taking probiotics, not taking internal deodorizes or not controlling my anxiety and stress levels.

Heres some related links:

About Lowfodmap diet

Link to Lowfodmap diet

About how water helps IBS symptoms

About Probiotics and IBS

About Chlorophyll 

What Chlorophyll product I use

About Stress and IBS


----------

